# Trails in der Ortenau ?



## mountainbiker87 (1. Oktober 2003)

Hallo, kennt ihr geile Trails in der Ortenau.
Am besten 20 km rund um Offenburg. Irgendwelche längeren Singeltrails oder sonst ne tolle Tour, darf ruhig au mal 1000-1500 hm hoch gehen ! Ich war schon mal irgendwo hinterm Ruhestein, ist auch gut aber so Offenburg, Oberkirch, Gengenbach gibts da vielleicht noch was?


----------



## Rune Roxx (7. Oktober 2003)

Über die Schauenburg kommt man wunderbar zum Ruhstein. Ab dort Mummelsee -> Hornisgrinde... Gib mal Ruhstein, Mummelsee, Hornisgrinde und meinen Benutzernamen in die Suchfunktion ein - hatte die Tour schon mal beschrieben.

Kannst mich aber auch gerne mal begleiten; nach längerer Pause (dh. ich fahre nur noch RR) möchte ich dieses WE mal wieder mit dem MTB ne Runde drehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alm-Ghandi (9. Oktober 2003)

Hausrunde: Vom Hohen Horn direkt nach Süden auf dem GRat Richtung Ortenberger Schloß.
Oder vom Mooskopf der blauen Raute auf gelbem Grund Richtung Gengenbach folgen.
Sind beides längere Singletrails.
Außerdem kann man auf einem Trail vom Fritscheneck rüber zum Hohen Horn oder umgekehrt fahren, ist halt nicht so steil wie die anderen zwei.
Kurze und ganz kurze Trailpassagen lassen sich außerdem überall finden und kombinieren. Also so Sachen wie der Wolfspfad von der Zell-Weierbacher Wolfgrube runter oder ein Stück oberhalb der Wolfsgrube gibt's einen sehr interessanten Trail im Wald, auf dem Du dann irgendwo zwischen Riedler Turnhalle und Hexenstein (Böcklinstein) rauskommst.


----------



## mountainbiker87 (20. Oktober 2003)

Ja Wolfspfad bin ich auch schon gefahren und ´Hohes horn - Fritscheneck kenne ich auch. Ich kurve zur Zeit vom Fritscheneck oder brandeckkopf immer irgendwo hin, wieviel Wege es doch gibt, aber die sind halt immer recht kurz. Deine Vorschläge werde ich bald möglichst mal ausprobiern. Gibt es sonst noch was ?
Bin gestern von der "Rundeiche", in der Nähe vom Brandeck-Lindle auf so eínem verlassenen Kammweg gefahren, echt genial.
Wie siehts mit Mooskopf-Richtung Nordrach oder Durbach-Richtung Oberkirch/Oppenau bzw. Zunsweier-Richtung Biberach aus. Gibt es vielleicht irgendwelche Homepages, oder kennst du was selber, wie ist der Kandel-Weg und wo fängt man am besten an ?
Danke schon mal ! Viele Grüße


----------



## Alm-Ghandi (21. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mountainbiker87 _
> Bin gestern von der "Rundeiche", in der Nähe vom Brandeck-Lindle auf so eínem verlassenen Kammweg gefahren, echt genial.


Hm, das sagt mir jetzt mal so nix. Hört sich aber interessant an. Karte hab ich grad keine hier, bin diese Woche nicht zu Hause.


> Wie siehts mit Mooskopf-Richtung Nordrach oder Durbach-Richtung Oberkirch/Oppenau bzw. Zunsweier-Richtung Biberach aus.


Mooskopf-Nordrach könnte man mal auf dem Querweg Richtung Alpirsbach probieren, das dürfte überwiegend ein Singletrail sein. Dann kommt man in Nordrach-Bärhag raus.
Von Durbach nach Oberkirch bin ich erst am letzten WE gefahren. Vom Geigerskopf auf dem Kammweg nach Oberkirch ist ziemlich gut.


> Gibt es vielleicht irgendwelche Homepages, oder kennst du was selber, wie ist der Kandel-Weg und wo fängt man am besten an ?


Außer unserer eigenen (s.u.) kenn ich hier über die Gegend eigentlich nix, und wir beschreiben auch nur sporadisch mal ne Tour, die wir gefahren sind. Probier vielleicht mal noch die hier (Hier geht grad nix).
Tja, und der Kandelweg, der ist halt lang. Für einen Tag fast schon zu lang, das sind ca. 3300hm auf 100km.
Ich möchte da mal noch die Teilstücke Gengenbach-Waldkirch und Waldkirch-Freiburg fahren. Evtl. kann man das ja an einem Tag machen. Von Oberkirch nach Gengenbach geht's eigentlich recht gut, wenige Schiebestücke, wobei ich den Wurzelweg nach der Ofenlochhütte umfahren würde. Runter ist der ganz gut, aber hoch ...


----------

